# Pfadtext in CS2?



## Alex363 (28. Januar 2007)

Wie mache ich eine Pfadtext in CS2?
Beispiel: http://www.orgsites.com/mo/springfield-downtown-kiwanis/Kiwanis_International_Logo.JPG.jpg
Das ist doch ein Pfadtext, oder? Wenn ich in CS2 das Zeichenstiftwerkzeug nehme und die Punkte verbinde, dann schließt es immer die Form mit weißer Farbe ab...  
Wie mache ich es richtig?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Januar 2007)

Also was du meinst heißt Textpfad  . 
Nun die weiße Füllung kannst du abstellen indem du von Formebene auf Pfade im Optionenfenster wechselst. Um nun Text an diesem Pad langlaufen zu lassen mußt du einfach mit dem Textwerkzeug auf den Pfad klicken.

Gruß


----------

